# Help needed. Sublimation on Glass.



## Zoaib (Jan 7, 2014)

Hello I am a newbie in sublimation process. I am planning to purchase a 5 in 1 Combo heat press. I know about mugs but I would like to know if I would be able to sublimate float glass? If i use frost glass or plain glass is its necessary to be sublimate coated? If i used sublimation ink and paper? 

The thing I am trying to achieve glass photo frame. Please help. I live in country where I am unable to fine digi coat. If anybody can tell me the formula or any chemical name would be thankful.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

This company is in USA and does coating for sublimation. I'm not sure what their quantity minimums are for coating things for you but they coat all kinds of stuff. Blank Imprintables, Dye-Sub Inks, Dye Sublimation Experts | Laser Reproductions, Inc


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You can only sublimate glass that has been polymer coated. I tried DigiCoat. Never had any success with it. Even with coated glass mugs, the image is muted


----------

